# Great Target site



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey guy here is a great target site you just have to print them off the sites name is gunloads.com and they are grea targets and you can get them for shotguns,rifles, and handguns here is the site:
Animal Targets


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks. I was a little disappointed they didn't have one of Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

lol


----------

